

An Epiphany: Why I Kept Failing at GTD - gtderEvan
http://www.gtdreviews.com/an-epiphany-why-i-kept-failing-at-gtd/

======
gtderEvan
Anyone who has tried GTD on and off knows my pain. It can be frustrating when
you feel the bliss that is a thorough brain-dump, but then fall off the wagon
and see things starting to slip through the cracks. I had been on and off for
years, then life hit me big time. Then came the epiphany.

I really hope this helps you out, and I welcome feedback, whether positive or
negative!

